# 2wire and Airport



## ale (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello

I bought my mac book in December and recently I've been having problems with my internet connection. I have ATT service that uses 2wire and everyday when I use my computer and I'm on the Internet, after a while my connection drops and my browser tells me that I'm not connected to the Internet. So I have to go to the Network Diagnostics, select the 2wire connection, and enter the WEP password :upset:. After I do all this, my connection starts working normally but I wonder if there is anything I can do so I stay connected without doing this every few minutes. 
Regards


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the Mac set up to remember the network password? And have you made sure that the router is set up correctly?


----------



## ale (Oct 11, 2006)

I set it up and the for a few weeks it was working fine. 
I wet to the apple store and one of the guys told me to change my WEP into WAP but no details and I really don't want to experiment because I need the Internet.


----------

